# Weaning wethers ~ what to feed?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

My little kids will be leaving to their new homes next weekend *sniff sniff* They grow up so fast! 

There are 2 wethers and 1 doe.

Here they have had free choice Alfalfa hay and every night when I separate them from mom they get 2 cups of grain mix to hold them over for 12 hours. (The mix is Alfalfa Pellets, Boss & Purinia Goat Chow). They are really big babies. (20 & 24lb Dwarf Kids at 7 weeks old). I guess I'm feeding them too well. :laugh: 

Anyways, I'm wondering what I should recommend their new owners feed them? I'm thinking 1/2 a cup of grain mix each daily & free choice hay? Mine don't touch Coastal hay even thought they have it available.

I know wethers should be living on just hay, no grain. When should they stop feeding grains? Immediately? 6 months? A Year? We are heading into another drought in my area. We still have some browse but it's limited at best. 

Can wethers still have Alfalfa hay while they are growing?

Can a goat live okay on just Coastal hay and browse? Will they eventually learn to eat the coastal hay? They ignore it here. (LOL Yes, I know I've spoiled my goats and they are eating like kings & queens. ) Just wondering what would be best to recommend to the new goat owners?


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

bump


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I grain does, bucks, wehters but when wethers leave I suggest a dry pellet grain like Purina Noble Goat or Dumor goat pellet. One that is not a sweet feed and has no molasses. I suggest they feed it for at least 1 year then it is optional. 

Good clean hay for life and with wethers alfalfa is not the best since its ratio is off for them. I find that the goats will choose their favorite hay and eat that first and even bypass other hay to wait for the good stuff. As long as the hay is clean then the costal should be fine but mine like certain types much more then others and I dont know what costal is.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Grain until a year and then switch to free choice grass hay (impress upon the owners the importance of quality hay) and a little beet pulp to balance the ratio.... I would say that you probably could feed a mix of grain and alfalfa for the first year... the important thing would be to feed both grain and alfalfa... The main issue with alfalfa ( in my opinion) for wethers is the high protein content... since they need decent protein during the first year I should think it would be fine.

Does that help?
M.


----------

